

Elon Musk: Tesla Model S will go farther on a charge - 51Cards
http://money.cnn.com/2015/03/15/autos/elon-musk-tesla/index.html

======
CiaranMcNulty
This article is just plain wrong on a number of points. They are wildly
extrapolating from a tweet. "Ending range anxiety" could be anything from
performance improvements, to more accurate routing, to a better system for
finding charging points.

"Tesla similarly upgraded its Roadster electric cars last year, expanding
their range to almost 400 miles between charges via an over-the-air update"

While that would be incredible if true, it is not. They have announced the
availability of a physical battery upgrade for the Roadster that includes a
complete battery swap, drive train improvements, and other stuff derived from
the Model S research.

This is ridiculous, CNN aren't even reading their own linked articles.

~~~
greglindahl
Yeah, the Roadster 3.0 announcement started by saying:

    
    
      The Roadster 3.0 package applies what we've learned in
      Model S to Roadster. No new Model S battery pack or major
      range upgrade is expected in the near term.
    

[http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/roadster-30](http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/roadster-30)

